# Would you rather have a bigger bike or smaller bike?



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a chance to pick up one of Jamis xenith comp bikes from a friend but there is a problem. None of them fits me "exactly". I'm 5'6'' with 29 inseam. According my research from Jamis' website, 51cm should fit me well. The two bikes that my friend has are size 48cm and 54cm. Unless I look some where else, If you have to choose one, which one is easier to make it fit you "better". Thanks!


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

That is a tough one...no chance of buying a new bike to fit you? 

Pros and cons of each but I would rather have it a little too small than a little too big. Just think it would be easier to make a small bike bigger rather than the other way around.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd personally pick smaller (within reason). You can add a longer stem, raise the seat, etc. But there comes a point at which you can't really lower the seat anymore if the frame is too large for you.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd think very carefully about this. Fit is extremely important in making you comfortable and efficient on the bike. If there were any way to buy a bike that fit exactly, I'd wait for it, I'd pay more for it.

That being said, I'd buy the larger one. IMO, there are lots of riders out there that are riding bikes that are too small for them. Too small means too cramped, seat post too high, bars too narrow, etc. As long as it's not too big for you to straddle comfortably, IMO you'll be better off with the big one. If you need to, you can get a shorter stem move the seat forward a little, etc.


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice! I went back to Jamis website and looked at the geometry table again. The only measures that matter to me are

SIZE BB to TOP TT LENGTH STANDOVER 
48 16.77/426 20.27/515 27.99/711 
51 18.42/468 20.83/529 29.29/744 
54 19.13/486 21.42/544 30.04/763 

As you see, the differences between going bigger or smaller size are less than an inch. I remember during test ride, I felt like I could go with either one but I didn't ride long enough to see the real differences.

Another option is to look somewhere else for the one that fits me the most. However, it's hard to pass on a good deal.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

I say buy the larger one. If you cant' possibly make it fit, at least you have a bike that is more average in size to sell. Then sell it, and buy one that fits properly.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I think the 48 would be way to small for you,but he 54 is only slightly large for you. I'm 5'10" and "should" be riding a 55 or 56, but I feel more comfy on a larger frame, usually a 57 or 58. Another thing to look at is the top tube angle. It it is a sloping top tube [slopes down from the headtube to the seattube] this will give you more crotch clearance if the bike is a little too big for you. Going with the larger size will also give you a higher handlebar position, something that is often appreciated by a new rider.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I ride the next size larger up on all but my faster racy type bikes. I prefer the extra comfort.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

What are you basing "size" on? Inseam length only? Are you using standover height on the geometry chart as your guide? Sounds like it based on your description. I personally think that is not the best way to approach sizing yourself up.

I'm a similar size to you in both height and inseam. I typically ride a 48-51cm seat length frame with a 51.5-52.5cm top tube length. Standover is going to be far less critical a measurement compared to reach (top tube length adjusted for any seat tube angle differences + the stem length). 

If it were me, I'd buy the 48. Those measurements are nearly identical to my "ideal" based on my last bike fit.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

rockon said:


> Thank you all for your advice! I went back to Jamis website and looked at the geometry table again. The only measures that matter to me are
> 
> SIZE BB to TOP TT LENGTH STANDOVER
> 48 16.77/426 20.27/515 27.99/711
> ...


I'd add just a couple of things. First, an inch in any given measurement can make a huge difference when it comes to bike fit and handling. Second, no bike will end up being a good deal if it doesn't fit you. You'll either hate riding it or will end up not riding it at all.

If it were me, I'd keep looking for a bike that fits. If you're intent on buying from your friend, I'd ask him if you could take the bikes out for longer test rides to see which one works best for you.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Assuming it's workable, I'd go SLIGHTLY too big.*

I'm assuming neither bike is way out of your range, which may not be the case--on such a small bike, 3cm too big may be worse than a little too small, for the reasons other posts have mentioned (stem, seatpost etc). 
When I bought my Atlantis, though, Rivendell's sizing charts put me on a frame 3-4 cm bigger than I was used to. I bought it a little reluctantly after talking with them about it, and they nailed it. I can't believe I spent all those years on 62s thinking that was as comfortable as you could be on a bicycle.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*smaller*

screw fit.. smaller frames look cooler.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Now there's some real professional sizing advise!


----------



## cd1224 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought the Jamis xenith Pro and all of there xenith bikes are bad ass. Good luck on your purchase and I would buy the bigger frame


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

sgt_hedgehog said:


> screw fit.. smaller frames look cooler.


Cooler is in the eye of the beholder. To me, small frames look small. But, hey, if you want to ride around looking like you borrowed your sister's bike, don't let me stop you.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

Cory said:


> Cooler is in the eye of the beholder. To me, small frames look small. But, hey, if you want to ride around looking like you borrowed your sister's bike, don't let me stop you.


what if my sister was taller than me???

alright for real response: I'd go with the smaller frame. I don't know how you're planning to use the bike/ what type of rider you are, but from a racing standpoint, smaller frames are more the norm.

Over the years, most racers, myself included, have gradually sized down their frames as they get fitter and more flexible. A smaller frame, particually those w/ sloping TTs, allow for a lower stem height, and more aggresive handling. Look at almost any pro's bike, and you'll see a lot of seatpost showing, coupled with a long stem (120-140mm). 

I know aggresive racing style setups aren't the most popular choice for the normal rider, but there's my $.02. A smaller frame allows more adjustment as you get fitter, while IMO generally improving the handling and fit of the bike. As you size down on a larger frame (shorter stem, lower saddle, etc) the geometry, handling, and rider center-of-gravity change.

plus smaller frames look cooler:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

go for the 49cm.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm about a 54 cm frame size, I just got a new bike, tried out the 54, then the 52, then the 50. I bought the 50 cm, it fit well, plus its much easier to raise and lower your seat height, extend your stem length. A larger frame is harder to adjust, limits your stem sizes you can adjust with and seat height might not be very adjustable. I'd suggest something middle of the road that looks adjustable to you, don't go more than two sizes too small, then you'll really have to tinker at it.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

you're 5'6. I'm 5'10 and I would go with the 54cm. Can you get a testride on both? 1hr min on both and you can probably get a good idea. 

You're not that tall, so I don't think going bigger is the solution you want, and the inches do count, so make your choice carefully. Putting power down on a bigger frame is just not as efficient, and climbing on it will be labourous. Sure maybe you will feel a little more comfortable but within reason, you can get comfortable on a smaller bike as well. I made this mistake 4 years ago, it took a lot of frustrated miles before I could take no more and bought something else.


----------

